# Ausgabe der Summe



## Gassssssst (1. Dez 2010)

Hallo, 

Infolge meines Studiums muss ich mich mit Java auseinandersetzen. Ich sitze nun schon mehrere Stunden über dem Versuch, einen Addierer mit Java zu erstellen, welcher mehrere Zahlen summiert. 
Mein Problem: Wie bekomme ich mein Programm dazu, dass mir nach der zweiten do-while Schleife das Ergebnis ausgegeben wird?

[Java]             

import Tools.IO.*;  

public class Summierer
{
  public static void main( String[] args)
  {
    char plus; 
    do
    {	
	double summand=IOTools.readDouble("Summand= "); 
	double summe=0;

	summe=summe+summand;
      do
      {

	plus = IOTools.readChar("Operator '+' oder '=')?");

      } while( plus != '+' && plus != '=');	

    } while( plus == '+');

// Ausgabe Summe

  }

}                
[/Java]


----------



## Andi_CH (1. Dez 2010)

```
System.out.println(summe);
```


----------



## maki (1. Dez 2010)

*verschoben*

Strings sind Objekte, Objekte vergleicht man mit equals, Referenzen & primitive Typen vergleicht man mit ==

Deine while schleifen sollten wohl if Abfragen sein.


----------



## bone2 (1. Dez 2010)

@maki, in der klasse sind garkeine string  vergleichen tut er nur chars

@te, da is nochn logikfehler drin  aber den findest du sicher wenn du die ausgabe siehst


----------



## Gasssssssst (1. Dez 2010)

Da kommt leider, dass die Variable Summe nicht gefunden wird.


----------



## maki (1. Dez 2010)

> @maki, in der klasse sind garkeine string


:lol:


----------



## Gasssssst (1. Dez 2010)

Also eigentlich studiere ich Grundschullehramt und kenne mich damit rein gar nicht aus...  Wir müssen aber dieses Semester einen Teil Informatik absolvieren und ich komme hier absolut nicht weiter.


----------



## bone2 (1. Dez 2010)

@summe nicht gefunden
jup, in einer schleife deklarierte variablen sind lokal und außerhalb der schleife nicht existent, sprich, vorher deklarieren


----------



## Gasssssst (1. Dez 2010)

```
import Tools.IO.*;  

public class Summierer
{
  public static void main( String[] args)
  {
    char plus;                         

	double summand=IOTools.readDouble("Summand= "); 
	double summe=0;

    do
    {   

	summe=summe+summand;

      do
      {
         
	plus = IOTools.readChar("Operator '+' oder '=')?");


      } while( plus != '+' && plus != '=');	
	
    } while( plus == '+');

	System.out.println(summe); 	
	
  }

}
```


So irgendwie?! Allerdings geht es leider immernoch nicht, dann wird die Operation + nicht mehr angenommen. Und das Ergebnis ist falsch...


----------



## Gasssssst (1. Dez 2010)

Problem gelöst! Habe es jetzt verstanden ))

Danke!


----------



## Andi_CH (1. Dez 2010)

oops - vergessen!


----------



## kirdie (3. Dez 2010)

Kannst du es als erledigt markieren wenn du es gelöst hast?


----------

